# How about a fold down layout



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

To solve a lack of space issue, I built a layout that folds up into a 10" deep frame mounted to the wall. Right now it has a small loop of Marklin C-track on it. Debating on keeping that or using a PFM sound console I have, along with a matching engine and retracking the layout with atlas snap track. Was cleaning up the room today, had all my G scale cars sitting on the layout blocking the tracks. Anyhow, the table is 4 foot by 7 foot, and has a maximum height of 10" for anything mounted to the layout. Anything taller will hit when it is shut. Control of the Marklin layout is with the Uhlenbrock digital control systems. All the engines and turnouts are decoder equipted. Mike


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I am not dead set on building the layout with the Marklin stuff. I am looking for ideas using this same table space, and basing the layout around my brass ex-B&O 2-8-0 that has PFM sound in it. I have the sound controler for it as well and it will mount where those digital controlers are in the pic above. I do however, suck at designing track plans. I prefer a continious loop with some switching to give the line a purpose. Maybe a southern Indiana coal branch? Or a limestone quarry ala the late Monon. Its such a beautiful engine, I am annoyed it just sits in the cabinet. Any track plan help would be greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think you will get tired of clearing anything that is not glued down off of the layout before folding it up. Also, the 4' depth of it will be a problem for scenery and anything else that will happen in the middle of furthest part from the front. 
I think you will find that the layout will be left in the down mode for so long, you will just keep it there all the time.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I saw this the other day and was thinking the same thing as Ken…that it would be a pain to take all the trains off the track when you fold it away. But if you have limited space and you need a train fix on occasion, it’s a great solution.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

mtoney said:


> To solve a lack of space issue, I built a layout that folds up into a 10" deep frame mounted to the wall. Right now it has a small loop of Marklin C-track on it. Debating on keeping that or using a PFM sound console I have, along with a matching engine and retracking the layout with atlas snap track. Was cleaning up the room today, had all my G scale cars sitting on the layout blocking the tracks. Anyhow, the table is 4 foot by 7 foot, and has a maximum height of 10" for anything mounted to the layout. Anything taller will hit when it is shut. Control of the Marklin layout is with the Uhlenbrock digital control systems. All the engines and turnouts are decoder equipted. Mike


Wow! I did this very thing years ago. We lived in a very small house and had no space. I used a lot of paper buildings and such. EVERYTHING except the trains was glued down or otherwise attached. Trains rolled for over12 years on that one. 4x7 with a slightly altered trackplan from an ATLAS book, " twice around in 4x8" I think was the name of it. All of the wiring had to be run on telephone poles or hidden along the tracks, even had operating signals! You do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Since you have a small shelf behind the hinge point, why not run some yard tracks onto that shelf. When your done running the trains you can just run them to the yard on the shelf then fold the board up!


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I used 1x10's for the wall frame, so I have some depth for perminant items to fold into. Only really tall items and the rolling stock would have to come off when its shut. Unfortunatly the room is a dual use room. My best friend growing up had this same set up in his bed room, folded down over his bed. Still debating what the layout will feature train wise. Fighting off the HOn3 bug right now. Love narrow gauge. Local dealer has a PFM/United brass K27 that is calling my name. But it would have to be painted. I have zero desire for Blackstone stuff. I prefer to build my freight cars or buy brass. I am very "old school" when it comes to my trains. My G scale is mostly all Kalamazoo Toy Trains brand from the early 1980's. And its easy to fasten stuff down with a small hot glue gun. From people to cars to buildings. I looked at around the wall set ups, even tried it but the duck under sucked and I wanted more than a point to point switching layout. Mike


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Currently considering doing a branch line, running with second hand power in the late steam era. Southern Indiana based, hauling either coal or limestone, or even both. Motive power would be an ex-B&O 2-8-0. Weed grown right of way and slow train speeds to make the most of my little layout. I think the rolling country side of southern Indiana would work well and fit within my 10" height cut off for any scenery mounted to the layout. Keeping the track work level to minimize any operation issues. I have all summer to plan and aquire the stuff to build it. I already have the said 2-8-0 on hand, painted, weathered, PFM sound and the controler to run that sound.

Option number 2 is to trade off this engine and get one of the little A&LM ten wheelers imported by PFM and model that shortline in the south during the 1920's. Mike


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

D&J Railroad said:


> I think you will get tired of clearing anything that is not glued down off of the layout before folding it up. Also, the 4' depth of it will be a problem for scenery and anything else that will happen in the middle of furthest part from the front.
> I think you will find that the layout will be left in the down mode for so long, you will just keep it there all the time.


4? No, he said 10 inches.


----------

